# Powerhead for a 55 gallon?



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon tank with the following fish: Blue Gouramis, Angelfish, and Oto Cats. Plants are Amazon Swords, Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Aponogetons, Hygros, and some Rotala. The substrate is EcoComplete. I infuse Pressurized CO2 through a Cerges reactor powered by a Eheim Classic 350. I need more flow...what powerhead would help to push water throughout the tank so that the CO2 can be distributed better. I have heard about powerheads with magnetic mounts so that is probably what I need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

I have the hydor evo 550-600 it makes a really nice flow, it's mounted about 3/4 up on the side glass pointed towards the front and slightly down. It does a really good job pushing the co2 across the tank without it being too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Sunsun powerheads are cheap and work well, I have had mine for 2 years and they work just as well as when I bought them


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Would a powerhead of 850 gph be to strong or just right? My Angelfish are about 5-6 inches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

As 70 has adjustable flow and 400gph that's 8x flow alone... my recommendation as they also have polishing filters etc that can be added if desired. Good and reliable in my opinion.

Dan


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Sorry AC 70 my dam phone

Dan


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Just about any of the flow type powerheads such as the Hydor evo 550-600 will work just fine. The brand doesn't make too much difference, except that some will have additional features. 

The AC 70 powerheads, which are a conventional design are not desirable when running CO2. Because they use that small outlet tube, they tend to degas a lot of CO2. If your not doing CO2, they are ok. 

On my own tank I replaced an AC 70 whit a Hydor and my CO2 worked a lot better. In addition I was not seeing all the microbubbles that were coming out of the old powerhead.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

OK. I have read good reviews on the Hydor Koralia Evo 750/850. I am now reading reviews on the SunSun powerhead. I am leaning towards the Hydor.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

DaveK said:


> Just about any of the flow type powerheads such as the Hydor evo 550-600 will work just fine. The brand doesn't make too much difference, except that some will have additional features.
> 
> The AC 70 powerheads, which are a conventional design are not desirable when running CO2. Because they use that small outlet tube, they tend to degas a lot of CO2. If your not doing CO2, they are ok.
> 
> On my own tank I replaced an AC 70 whit a Hydor and my CO2 worked a lot better. In addition I was not seeing all the microbubbles that were coming out of the old powerhead.


I have never heard of this issue with Co2 being degassed by a powerhead? just for my own info do you have an article or any info or explanation as to why? Are you sure it wasn't a leaking venturi that was producing micro bubbles and not Co2 being off gassed? How would a small outlet cause Co2 to off gas? Now I'm curious.

Added: I think almost any brand of powerhead around 400gph would suit your needs.

Dan


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I looked at the AC70 and it looks like it mounts on the rim. The SunSun appears to be a suction cup which, I think is an issue. I like the Hydor because of the magnetic mount...now to settle on a gph. My tank is a literal jungle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

start with a koralia 240...

i run a single koralia 240 across the front of my 75g tank. anything more and my gouramis totally avoid the front of the tank.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh wow! A 240 has that much umph? OK, that sounds good! And less expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a 240 on my 75g. It laid my amazon swords down flat. It's a lot of flow to add IMO. I've never had success with a powerhead. I'd definitely start small.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just wanted to clarify when I recommended 400gph like the AC70 the flow can be reduced to about half so it would allow you to tune it to your liking as I previously mentioned. Mine came with both side mount and suction cups (I believe it came with but I may have purchased separately as I have had this for years) if you wanted to mount it lower in the aquarium. But I do like the look of the koralia better, is it adjustable?

Dan


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

What I like about what I'm reading on the Hydor @Dman911 is the magnetic mount. I Hate suction cups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Dman911 said:


> Just wanted to clarify when I recommended 400gph like the AC70 the flow can be reduced to about half so it would allow you to tune it to your liking as I previously mentioned. Mine came with both side mount and suction cups (I believe it came with but I may have purchased separately as I have had this for years) if you wanted to mount it lower in the aquarium. But I do like the look of the koralia better, is it adjustable?
> 
> Dan


unfortunately not, koralias are not adjustable


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok, fair enough. I'll start with the 240 since it is not adjustable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

klibs said:


> unfortunately not, koralias are not adjustable


Anything close to that style adjustable that you know of? I mean I'm sure I could look but might save me some time if you know of. If they make an adjustable model similar I would defiantly be interested. 

Dan


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Dman911 said:


> I have never heard of this issue with Co2 being degassed by a powerhead? just for my own info do you have an article or any info or explanation as to why? Are you sure it wasn't a leaking venturi that was producing micro bubbles and not Co2 being off gassed? How would a small outlet cause Co2 to off gas? Now I'm curious.
> 
> Added: I think almost any brand of powerhead around 400gph would suit your needs.
> 
> Dan


I saw this in my own tank. I don't have an article to link to. I am sure it was not a leaking venturi because it didn't do it when placed in regular water. Also, because I didn't have the problem after replacing it. 

I suspect it was off gassing CO2 because it was close to the return and because the pressure through a standard power head is a bit greater that a propeller powerhead. 

CO2 is real easy to get into and out of water. Note how easily it gets absorbed in a typical reactor and how easy it comes out of solution, such as when you open a soda.

Bump:


Dman911 said:


> Just wanted to clarify when I recommended 400gph like the AC70 the flow can be reduced to about half so it would allow you to tune it to your liking as I previously mentioned. Mine came with both side mount and suction cups (I believe it came with but I may have purchased separately as I have had this for years) if you wanted to mount it lower in the aquarium. But I do like the look of the koralia better, is it adjustable?
> 
> Dan





klibs said:


> unfortunately not, koralias are not adjustable


The model of Koralia being talked about is not adjustable, but other models are. Here is an example (offsite) - http://www.marinedepot.com/Hydor_Smartwave_Wavemaker_Kit_w_Koralia_3rd_Generation_Powerheads_Fixed_Flow_Aquarium_Powerheads-Hydor_USA-HD011511-FIPHFF-vi.html
However they are a lot more expensive and generally not worth it in FW systems, unless you have something special in mind.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

DaveK said:


> I saw this in my own tank. I don't have an article to link to. I am sure it was not a leaking venturi because it didn't do it when placed in regular water. Also, because I didn't have the problem after replacing it.
> 
> I suspect it was off gassing CO2 because it was close to the return and because the pressure through a standard power head is a bit greater that a propeller powerhead.
> 
> CO2 is real easy to get into and out of water. Note how easily it gets absorbed in a typical reactor and how easy it comes out of solution, such as when you open a soda.


More pressure would help to dissolve/keep Co2 in the water I would think just as in a Co2 reactor. Idk I can't say its not true but just curious about it so was wondering if you had any info. I might try to do some digging into it in the next few days if I get time but was just looking for easy info. Thanks for the reply.

Dan


----------



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

In my 55gal I have a Hydor Koralia 425. Compatible with the smart wave controller if you want variability (I don't have the controller). Really like it and the magnetic mount is nice. My various tetras and sterbai corys don't seem to mind the current too much and will school into against it every so often. Not sure how angels, etc would like it though.


----------



## SeaCur (Jan 13, 2015)

I have the aquaclear 50 with the filter, it's adjustable and adds some extra filtration that I like.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

SeaCur said:


> I have the aquaclear 50 with the filter, it's adjustable and adds some extra filtration that I like.


 Yeah I used to keep a sponge filter in my tank to keep an extra cycled filter for when I need to QT new or sick fish. Now I just swap the filter from one ac power head to another. Could just move the whole unit but I like the extra bit of flow so I purchased an AC30 for QT tank the bonus is the filter fits both AC 30 and AC 70. 

Dan


----------

